# ser/estar preñada



## Mathilde56

Quel auxiliaire employer : "ser" ou "estar" preñada ?
Merci à vous 

Mathilde.


----------



## sibhor

Salut Mathilde!
Je dirais: Estar preñada


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Estar:
_*Estar* preñada_.

Creo que "ser" no sería valido en ninguna ocasión, al menos creo yo.


----------



## chics

Hola Mathide,_ estar_.
Te indico también -no sé si lo sabes ya- que _preñada_ es muy informal y se usa también como despectivo, algunos lo consideran vulgar. Normalmente decimos _embarazada_.


----------



## Mathilde56

¡Gracias a todos!, merci à tous !
C'est aussi ce qui me semblait mais j'avais un doute !

Gracias pero lo sabía ya Chics. Voy a emplear este término para hablar de mi gata, en este caso me parece que pierde su carácter peyorativo ¿ No ? 

;o)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mathilde56 said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!, merci à tous !
> C'est aussi ce qui me semblait mais j'avais un doute !
> 
> Gracias pero lo sabía ya Chics. Voy a emplear este término para hablar de mi gata, en este caso me parece que pierde su carácter peyorativo ¿ No ?


 
Sí, se utiliza para los animales.
Es "estar" ya que no es un estado permanente (heureusement!).


----------



## chics

Cuando es un animal que vive contigo, también puedes decir "embarazada", si quieres.


----------



## yserien

No es tan peyorativo "preñada", pero como se usa también para animales,se prefiere decir "embarazada". Estado de gravidez, buena esperanza....


----------



## rotor

Mientras la RAE parece reconocer preñada tanto para animales como para personas (aunque pueda haberse quedado antiguo lo de preñada para mujeres), solo reconoce embarazada para mujeres y no para animales.


----------



## Mathilde56

> Tina Iglesias : <<Es "estar" ya que no es un estado permanente (heureusement!).>>


 
La juventud tampoco no es un estado permanente, sin embargo, "soy" joven. ;o)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Recuerdo que, de pequeño, a la madre de mi amigo Carlitos la llamaban "la preñada" porque siempre lo estaba: Carlitos tenía 7 hermanos y hermanas mayores que él y 4 más pequeños que él. 
En aquellos tiempos en los que Franco les daba una medalla a las familias de más de 15 hijos, muchas mujeres *eran *preñadas más que lo *estaban*... (en vez de medallitas, más vale que hubiese repartido cajas de preservativos ).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mathilde56 said:


> Tina Iglesias : <<Es "estar" ya que no es un estado permanente (heureusement!).>>
> 
> La juventud tampoco no es un estado permanente, sin embargo, "soy" joven. ;o)


 
He intentado explicarlo de manera* sencilla* pero, como toda regla, tiene muchos matices que te adjunto. Bon courage!

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...a/ser-estar.html+ser+estar&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=4


----------



## Paquita

Mathilde56 said:


> La juventud tampoco no es un estado permanente, sin embargo, "soy" joven. ;o)


 
¡ Tienes razón !
En enlace que te da Tina te da la explicación ...siempre que busques bien ...

La diferencia principal radica en que joven es adjetivo y embarazada participio pasado... 

Lo de "estado" y "permanente" no funciona igual según la naturaleza de las palabras empleadas...

Ser joven es una característica
Estar embarazada un resultado actual de acción anterior


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se da la curiosidad que podemos ser jóvenes y estar viejos y ser viejos  y estar jóvenes...

  A veces, algún amigo lisonjero me dice: *¡Qué joven estás! *a lo que yo le contesto: *Perdona, es que soy joven...*


----------



## chics

rotor said:


> Mientras la RAE parece reconocer preñada tanto para animales como para personas (...), solo reconoce embarazada para mujeres y no para animales.


Para algunas personas la palabra _preñada_ es despectiva y de garrulos, usada con con cualquier tipo de ser.
Por otra parte, de todas las personas que conozco que tienen perras o gatas, yo siempre les he oído decir que se quedan _embarazadas_, no _preñadas_; no digo que todo el mundo lo haga así, sólo que existe. Y a la información que cualquiera puede leer en un diccionario, aporto que la palabra _embarazada_, a la práctica, al menos donde yo vivo, también se usa para animales.
También es lógico, pensándolo bien, que se (quien quiera hacerlo) uniformicen términos ahora que no dividimos los seres vivos en vegetales, animales y hombres, sino que nos incluimos en el grupo de animales.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aunque, yo me considero un animal, me temo que mucha gente no esté de acuerdo por razones religiosas.
Como indica Víctor, "preñada" se utilizaba bastante pero, al considerarlo una palabra "vulgar", se optó por embarazada.


----------



## luso

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Estar:
> _*Estar* preñada_.
> 
> Creo que "ser" no sería valido en ninguna ocasión, al menos creo yo.



Hola,

Creo que sí podría decirse *ser preñada*, porque me parece que "preñar a alguien" también está bien dicho.

Por tanto, si yo preño a alguien (sin ser vulgar eh!), esa persona *sería preñada por mí*... ¿no?

Qué bien Tina Iglesias, he intentado explicar más de una vez la diferencia entre ser y estar a extranjeros, pero no sabía que hubiera unas reglas... me las tendré que leer para la próxima. Por cierto, ¿lo habéis intentado alguna vez? ¿es complicado eh?


----------



## chics

Tina Iglesias said:


> Aunque, yo me considero un animal, me temo que mucha gente no esté de acuerdo por razones religiosas.
> Como indica Víctor, "preñada" se utilizaba bastante pero, al considerarlo una palabra "vulgar", se optó por embarazada.


Sí, claro, me refería a todo esto. Yo estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, sólo indico que hay distintas opciones dependiendo de las razones y costumbres que tenga cada uno.


----------



## rxkld

Tina Iglesias said:


> Aunque, yo me considero un animal, me temo que mucha gente no esté de acuerdo por razones religiosas.
> Como indica Víctor, "preñada" se utilizaba bastante pero, al considerarlo una palabra "vulgar", se optó por embarazada.


 
Hola Tina Iglesias
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
En francés tambien nos sonaría muy vulgar y de mala lengua, diciendo de una mujer "cette femme est pleine" 
Salvo por lo que concierne a la madre de Carlitos (el amigo de nuestro apreciado profesor Víctor) 
Amistosamente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Luso, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Sí, tienes razón pero entramos en el supuesto de la voz pasiva que se conjuga siempre con el verbo _ser_.

En la práctica y en el día a día esta voz pasiva se emplea para referirse al principio de la preñez y se podrá oír (raro pero no incorrecto):
- Fulano me preñó
- He sido preñada por Zutano
En pasiva presente: _soy preñada por.._ no, por lo menos no lo oí ni leí nunca (lo que no es una referencia, espera otras opiniones sobre este particular ).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Antpax

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días Luso, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Sí, tienes razón pero entramos en el supuesto de la voz pasiva que se conjuga siempre con el verbo _ser_.
> 
> En la práctica y en el día a día esta voz pasiva se emplea para referirse al principio de la preñez y se podrá oír (raro pero no incorrecto):
> - Fulano me preñó
> - He sido preñada por Zutano
> En pasiva presente: _soy preñada por.._ no, por lo menos no lo oí ni leí nunca (lo que no es una referencia, espera otras opiniones sobre este particular ).
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Hola:

A mí tampoco me suena el uso de la pasiva de esa manera, pero supongo que se podría usar en pasado (en presente es materialmente imposible, salvo que se diga en el propio acto ¿no?), por ejemplo "XXX fue preñada por YYY", pero suena bastante mal. Más común sería "XXX la dejó preñada" (aunque para una persona yo usaría "embarazada", como ya se ha comentado)

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## YUYE

Hola, soy nuevo, espero poder ayudar...

Se dice "estar preñada".

Para conseguir el significado de "ser preñada", lo correcto es utilizar "ser fecundada".

Un saludo!


----------



## luso

Hola de nuevo

En el documento que mandaron antes he encontrado esto:



           - *Se presenta la descripción como algo objetivo*: Es muy barato, voy a comprármelo. 
          - _*Características sustanciales al sujeto*_: Es muy simpático y agradable. 
          - _*Cualidad apreciada por el hablante:*_ ¡Qué azul está hoy el mar! 

          Hay adjetivos que normalmente sólo se usan con *estar* (contento, embarazada...) y otros que se emplean más con *ser* (lógico, comprensible ...).
          En muchos casos, la elección entre *ser* y *estar* depende de la voluntad del hablante de *ser* más o menos objetivo. 

No dice que sea obligado, pero vamos, estamos de acuerdo en que es lo más común.


Respecto a embarazada vs. preñada... no sé, siempre digo embarazada, pero no me parece despectivo decir que una mujer está preñada. Yo aceptaría preñado para cualquier mamífero y embarazado sólo para humanos.

De hecho, en (wordreference) encontramos:
* Embarazo: Preñez de la mujer*... no sé, yo lo veo claro.

Saludos


----------



## rxkld

luso said:


> En muchos casos, la elección entre *ser* y *estar* depende de la voluntad del hablante de *ser* más o menos objetivo.


 
Hola de nuevo.
Un ejemplo significativo ; ¡Que guapa estas con esa falda! y ¡Que guapa eres cariño!


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, 

Para los que conocen la película Guantanamera, la chica (Marilis) que está en el camión con Mariano (Perugoria) al principio le dice para que la lleve a La Habana :

"*Mariano, estoy preñada*" y Mariano le contesta "Carajo" ya que no es verdad. Entonces ella se pone a gritar. ¿Se recuerdan Ustedes?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rxkld said:


> ¡Que guapa estas con esa falda! y ¡Que guapa eres cariño!



Al hilo de lo que aquí comenta *rxkld*, recuerdo un piropo del que no hay que abusar demasiado porque, al final, puede llegar a ser ofensivo: *Chica, ¡hoy estás guapísima!

*¿O no, señoras?


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> A mí tampoco me suena el uso de la pasiva de esa manera, pero supongo que se podría usar en pasado (en presente es materialmente imposible, salvo que se diga en el propio acto ¿no?), por ejemplo "XXX fue preñada por YYY", pero suena bastante mal. Más común sería "XXX la dejó preñada"


Yo estoy con Antpax en esto.
La pasiva en este caso no me suena nada. Se usa más la activa: Paco _ha preñado a Pili_, también con el verbo _dejar_ (que tiene el matiz de algo no deseado): _ya la han dejado preñada_.

Para indicar quien es el padre, lo más normal no es dar detalles sobre la fecundación sino que decimos que _Pili está preñada/embarazada de Paco_ (donde Paco no es el engendro sino el que puso la semillita).


----------

